# Childrens Drawings



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

Jon age 8

Ding Ding! Here comes the ****-mobile. I've never seen a fire truck that needed to be shaved.
I would rather be burned to death than be saved by this hairy piece of ****. F


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

Rachel age 7

That's interesting, everyone in this picture is white. Even the rainbow is white. Perhaps in an ideal world, everyone would be white isn't that right, Rachel? Or should I call you RACIST? Nice try, Hitler. F


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

Kelly age 9

This was a Christmas gift from Kelly to her parents. Good job Kelly, now pack up your **** and find a foster home. If my kids tried to pass this off as a gift, they'd come home from school and find all their **** outside in a box. What a lousy gift, seriously. You give them video games and toys, and they give you some half-assed drawing with a crooked tree. I wonder how much a gift like this would set someone back. Five, maybe ten minutes to find a napkin and some markers? F


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

Kyle age 8

You spelled America wrong *******. Also, I could have sworn America's colors were red, white and blue. There's no yellow anywhere, traitor. F


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

Lisa age 6

Holy ****, I almost had a seizure when I saw this one. Three words: too many colors. Also, eggs aren't supposed to have ears, dipshit. F


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

These things made me laugh so hard, I thought I was gonna pop a vein.  :lol:


----------



## ECC (May 19, 2005)

You are plain mean. 















































Funny, hilarious even...but mean.


----------



## ma2va92 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 07:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ohh it's a rainbow.. i though they were taking a wizzzz


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 19 2005, 10:20 PM
> * You are plain mean.
> 
> 
> Funny, hilarious even...but mean.   *


 I know. I try.

BUT

I didn't write them.. I found them on eBaumsworld.com.

I didn't post the more graphic ones!  :blink:


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 19, 2005)

That's not even right.  I bet those kids put a lot of effort into those drawings- especially the fire truck one.  Of course I'm about to become a dad, but I guess I'm starting to already act like one.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@May 19 2005, 10:57 PM
> * That's not even right. I bet those kids put a lot of effort into those drawings- especially the fire truck one. Of course I'm about to become a dad, but I guess I'm starting to already act like one. *


Somebody made some of them with a computer, and the others were made specifically as a joke by a guy from a british website... They aren't from actual children...

It's a joke. It's funny. Ya know? HA HA?

Take a pill...


----------



## Phridae (May 20, 2005)

Somehow I don't find those funny and I dont understand why you felt the need to post that here.  :angry:


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 20 2005, 02:23 AM
> * Somehow I don't find those funny and I dont understand why you felt the need to post that here.  :angry: *


 A joke...thats what it was....no need to be angry....we all have different things we find funny...


but on that note..

I laughed, funny stuff...


although I always thought the IS people here at the hospital had filters on to block out anything that said **** (along with a few other swear words...)

Wonder if I will be hearing from them...


----------



## Wingnut (May 20, 2005)

LOL  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 20 2005, 02:23 AM
> * Somehow I don't find those funny and I dont understand why you felt the need to post that here.  :angry: *


 I'm sorry if the offended you or anyone. Humor kills stress for me; we lose patients every day but some hurt more. I have a lot of stress to kill, perhaps I should not have shared the photos with the members of emtlife. One of my co-workers sent them to me in order to cheer me up. Humor is the best medicine...


----------



## rescuecpt (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 20 2005, 11:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 20 2005, 11:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@May 20 2005, 02:23 AM
> * Somehow I don't find those funny and I dont understand why you felt the need to post that here. :angry: *


I'm sorry if the offended you or anyone. Humor kills stress for me; we lose patients every day but some hurt more. I have a lot of stress to kill, perhaps I should not have shared the photos with the members of emtlife. One of my co-workers sent them to me in order to cheer me up. Humor is the best medicine... [/b][/quote]
 It's all a sham, they were created and the remarks were created, I think it's very funny, because how many of us have looked at some kid's drawing (be it our own, a niece/nephew, or some random kid in a poster contest) and said "WTF were they thinking???"   :lol:


----------



## cbdemt (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 20 2005, 11:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 20 2005, 11:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@May 20 2005, 02:23 AM
> * Somehow I don't find those funny and I dont understand why you felt the need to post that here. :angry: *


I'm sorry if the offended you or anyone. Humor kills stress for me; we lose patients every day but some hurt more. I have a lot of stress to kill, perhaps I should not have shared the photos with the members of emtlife. One of my co-workers sent them to me in order to cheer me up. Humor is the best medicine... [/b][/quote]
 Well said!


----------



## Phridae (May 20, 2005)

Now I feel like a complete *** and I'll just shut up when I find something offensive. End of story.


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 08:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.... I worked really hard on that.... It is only red because I ran out of yellow crayons... everyone knows real firetrucks are yellow....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 20 2005, 03:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 20 2005, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 08:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.... I worked really hard on that.... It is only red because I ran out of yellow crayons... everyone knows real firetrucks are yellow....


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Painting a fire truck yellow, if it is not intended for an airport, is a sin!

Which is why our FD is going to heck... Ours are orange...


----------



## rescuecpt (May 20, 2005)

How about WHITE???  YUP, there's a department around here (not mine) that has WHITE fire trucks!


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (May 20, 2005)

If a fire truck isnt red it isnt ripe. Shouldve left those yellow/white/orange ones mature a little longer


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 20 2005, 04:49 PM
> * How about WHITE???  YUP, there's a department around here (not mine) that has WHITE fire trucks! *


 Grapeville, Pennsylvania...

Sparkling Purple!


----------



## MMiz (May 21, 2005)

There was a site where someone did a similar thing, posting about how crappy some kids drawings were.

At first I didn't think it was funny at all, but everyone else did.  The second time I didn't think it was funny, but understood how others could.  I think I finally get it, but it took a while


----------



## rescuecpt (May 21, 2005)




----------



## usafmedic45 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 20 2005, 04:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@May 21 2005, 10:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 21, 2005)

I googled it...

yellow green, yellowish green, chartreuse, Paris green, pea green

a shade of green tinged with yellow  


Chartreuse

aromatic green or yellow liqueur flavored with orange peel and hyssop and peppermint; made at monastery near Grenoble, France  


 :blink:


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 21 2005, 04:01 PM
> * I googled it...
> 
> yellow green, yellowish green, chartreuse, Paris green, pea green
> ...


 
Slime Lime?


----------



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

Chapel Hill has sky blue fire trucks.  They are all sky blue, thanks to the UNC tarhells, I mean hEEls.  

Hey whacker, funny original posts...I mean like REALLY funny.  Have you ever seen the "little golden books never made it"?  funny stuff too...


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

Ok, so yesterday I'm walking around the Corps and I notice all the posters from the poster contest we had to kick off EMS week.  I wish I could post some of them here, all I kept thinking were comments like the ones posted here...

There was a patient who looked like a gingerbread man, then there was a woman who was 5 times bigger than the EMTs (we must have called Brentwood for their doublewide, lol).  Apparently, the ambulance corps owns several hospitals, because there were lots of pictures of the outside of hospitals - no EMTs or ambulances in sight.

My favorites though were two or three that looked like the ambulance was sinking into the ground (a big box with no wheels)... but what's super funny about that is my partner got an ambulance stuck in the mud on a median and had to be towed out by ESU... so now we call him "Stuck in the Mud"... so I took him in to see the drawings and told him these kids must have heard of him - then I ran away really fast before he could beat me.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

Little Golden Books That Never Made It



"You Are Different and That's Bad"

"Dad's New Wife Robert"

"Fun four-letter Words to Know and Share"

"Hammers, Screwdrivers and Scissors: An I-Can-Do-It Book"

"The Kids' Guide to Hitchhiking"

'Kathy Was So Bad Her Mom Stopped Loving Her"

"Curious George and the High-Voltage Fence"

"The Little Sissy Who Snitched"

"Some Kittens Can Fly"

"That's it, I'm Putting You Up for Adoption"

"The Magic World Inside the Abandoned Refrigerator"

"The Pop-Up Book of Human Anatomy"

"Strangers Have the Best Candy"

"Whining, Kicking and Crying to Get Your Way"

"You Were an Accident"

"Things Rich Kids Have, But You Never Will"

"Pop! Goes The Hamster...And Other Great Microwave Games"

"The Man in the Moon Is Actually Satan"

"Your Nightmares Are Real"

"Eggs, Toilet Paper, and Your School"

"Why Can't Mr. Fork and Ms. Electrical Outlet Be Friends?"

"Places Where Mommy and Daddy Hide Neat Things"

"Daddy Drinks Because You Cry"


I deleted the ones that I found to be too ill-minded.. Since I was also a father.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 09:18 AM
> * Ok, so yesterday I'm walking around the Corps and I notice all the posters from the poster contest we had to kick off EMS week.  I wish I could post some of them here, all I kept thinking were comments like the ones posted here...
> 
> There was a patient who looked like a gingerbread man, then there was a woman who was 5 times bigger than the EMTs (we must have called Brentwood for their doublewide, lol).  Apparently, the ambulance corps owns several hospitals, because there were lots of pictures of the outside of hospitals - no EMTs or ambulances in sight.
> ...


 We have winches on the ambulances that go to rural areas, so we don't have to call a tow truck..


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

Well, emergency services was on scene already, so it wasn't too big a deal, except that the bird had to wait while the pt was put into a 2nd rig for transport to the LZ.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 11:13 AM
> * "Dad's New Wife Robert"
> 
> 'Kathy Was So Bad Her Mom Stopped Loving Her"
> ...


 These are my favorites.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 22 2005, 12:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 22 2005, 12:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 09:18 AM
> * Ok, so yesterday I'm walking around the Corps and I notice all the posters from the poster contest we had to kick off EMS week. I wish I could post some of them here, all I kept thinking were comments like the ones posted here...
> 
> There was a patient who looked like a gingerbread man, then there was a woman who was 5 times bigger than the EMTs (we must have called Brentwood for their doublewide, lol). Apparently, the ambulance corps owns several hospitals, because there were lots of pictures of the outside of hospitals - no EMTs or ambulances in sight.
> ...


We have winches on the ambulances that go to rural areas, so we don't have to call a tow truck..   [/b][/quote]
 Nah. My favroite was a REALLY muddy day on the turnpike, when we got called in station by the crew working 2nd rescue on the turnpike for a bad MVA. Pt's all extricated when we get a call from the scene "Umm.... Lionville's rescue is stuck...and I guess we are too..." The chief at the time moonlights as a tow-truck driver, and usually works weekends. He and the EMS Capt. took his "little" towtruck (international chassis) back to the garage for a "big tow  truck" (50 ton rated) and went up to the pike, hauled both Rescue trucks out of the mud on the side of the road, and all went home. Somehow the bumper on the rescue ended up at a 45-degree angle in the air bacause the spot welds holding the bottom on broke... note to self.... don't use those tow-hooks.

We still have the digital pictures for blackmail purposes.


Jon


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 12:13 PM
> * Little Golden Books That Never Made It
> 
> 
> ...


 I went to school with a few kids who had these books growing up....


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 22 2005, 03:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 22 2005, 03:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 12:13 PM
> * Little Golden Books That Never Made It
> 
> 
> ...


I went to school with a few kids who had these books growing up.... [/b][/quote]
You went to school with a child whose mothers name was Robert?


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 22 2005, 05:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 22 2005, 05:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You went to school with a child whose mothers name was Robert? [/b][/quote]
 I'm not sure... but I think I had a few kids in school with two daddies or two mommies....


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 22 2005, 05:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 22 2005, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure... but I think I had a few kids in school with two daddies or two mommies.... [/b][/quote]
 What ever floats their boat...


----------



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

"Daddy drinks because you cry"  LMAOPMP, classic


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 22 2005, 06:40 PM
> * "Daddy drinks because you cry"  LMAOPMP, classic  *


 LMAOPMP?

Laugh My A** off, Pee my Pants?


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Some kittens CAN fly...I have proof!


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 20 2005, 03:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 20 2005, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 08:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.... I worked really hard on that.... It is only red because I ran out of yellow crayons... everyone knows real firetrucks are yellow....


Jon [/b][/quote]
 You need a beating for thinking that way!  <_< 

Real Fire ENGINES are Black over Red.

Real Fire TRUCKS have a ladder on them and no water...and are Black over Red!


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 23 2005, 06:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 23 2005, 06:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a beating for thinking that way!  <_< 

Real Fire ENGINES are Black over Red.

Real Fire TRUCKS have a ladder on them and no water...and are Black over Red!

 [/b][/quote]
 Ahhh.... someone else appreaciates the Chicago-style paint job.

My firetrucks are yellow.... At least they aren't Slime Lime....


Jon


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Chicago paints their rigs to honor their fallen...I think that is an awesome tradition. 

Regualr Yellow is a step up from the various shades of slime yellow or green.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 23 2005, 11:54 AM
> * Chicago paints their rigs to honor their fallen...I think that is an awesome tradition.
> 
> Regualr Yellow is a step up from the various shades of slime yellow or green.  *


How about 2-12-6?












BLECH.


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

With that retarded semi rotating beacon on the roof? Good Job guys! Still a nice pumper though...4 is NICER

How, exactly, did they justify a new Heavy Rescue Truck when the old one never did anyhting? You guys need a new enclosed cab pumper first.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 23 2005, 12:17 PM
> *With that retarded semi rotating beacon on the roof? Good Job guys! Still a nice pumper though...4 is NICER
> 
> How, exactly, did they justify a new Heavy Rescue Truck when the old one never did anyhting? You guys need a new enclosed cab pumper first.*


That's next.  But 1 is a beauty...  and not nearly as dangerous as the old 1... were you around when the roof flew off on the Expressway???

2-12-1





2-12-4


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Nope...we did ride in it open to some of the old fashioned tournaments we went to.

Are the compartments as full on the new 1 as they were on the old 1?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)

Jam packed - PS, we got a Hurst tool now!  woohoo!  20th century, here we come!  Oh wait, it's the 21st already...

I had to gatorwrestle the Chiefs for space for medical equipment on 1...


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 23 2005, 02:19 PM
> * Jam packed - PS, we got a Hurst tool now!  woohoo!  20th century, here we come!  Oh wait, it's the 21st already...
> 
> I had to gatorwrestle the Chiefs for space for medical equipment on 1... *


 looks cool...

Roofs coming off? Isn't that what the rescue truck is supposed to do?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 23 2005, 04:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 23 2005, 04:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 23 2005, 02:19 PM
> * Jam packed - PS, we got a Hurst tool now! woohoo! 20th century, here we come! Oh wait, it's the 21st already...
> 
> I had to gatorwrestle the Chiefs for space for medical equipment on 1... *


looks cool...

Roofs coming off? Isn't that what the rescue truck is supposed to do? [/b][/quote]
 It was an old electricians work truck, and at some point someone made it so the roof could be opened, like a huge sunroof (only 2 or 3 guys rode up front, the rest went in the back - I hated it, it was a death trap in the back).  The way my dad tells the story, it caught some wind on the highway and totally came off the truck.


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 23 2005, 05:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 23 2005, 05:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an old electricians work truck, and at some point someone made it so the roof could be opened, like a huge sunroof (only 2 or 3 guys rode up front, the rest went in the back - I hated it, it was a death trap in the back).  The way my dad tells the story, it caught some wind on the highway and totally came off the truck.   [/b][/quote]
  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 23 2005, 04:18 PM
> * It was an old electricians work truck, and at some point someone made it so the roof could be opened, like a huge sunroof (only 2 or 3 guys rode up front, the rest went in the back - I hated it, it was a death trap in the back).  The way my dad tells the story, it caught some wind on the highway and totally came off the truck.   *


 I was a boss on that truck for a fire or 2....and we took it around the Island when we did the Old Fashioned Tournaments...what a wreck that thing was. I hated driving it...but we did enjoy the ride in the back on the e-way returning from Wading River, Bohemia or Central islip after the tourneys!   Especially enjoyed the refreshments if you get my drift.  


But that was a loooooong time ago, and things have changed (for me atleast) for the better.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 23 2005, 10:56 PM
> * Especially enjoyed the refreshments if you get my drift.  *


 Father Ed's confessional???  LOL


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 23 2005, 11:29 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 23 2005, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 23 2005, 10:56 PM
> * Especially enjoyed the refreshments if you get my drift.  *


Father Ed's confessional???  LOL [/b][/quote]
 No, Father Ed was a Chiorboy then :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 23 2005, 01:19 PM
> * Jam packed - PS, we got a Hurst tool now!  woohoo!  20th century, here we come!  Oh wait, it's the 21st already...
> 
> I had to gatorwrestle the Chiefs for space for medical equipment on 1... *


 I still like Sawzalls and hi-life jacks.


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 24 2005, 05:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 24 2005, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 23 2005, 01:19 PM
> * Jam packed - PS, we got a Hurst tool now! woohoo! 20th century, here we come! Oh wait, it's the 21st already...
> 
> I had to gatorwrestle the Chiefs for space for medical equipment on 1... *


I still like Sawzalls and hi-life jacks. [/b][/quote]
 Enter the 20th century...there are alot of cool toys to be had out there.


----------



## rescuejew (May 24, 2005)

to the termial whacker:  it IS peeing my pants...accentuating just how funny I think that is....I read an earlier post, realized you dont speak "street" .  Is this comparable?     lol


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 24 2005, 11:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 24 2005, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enter the 20th century...there are alot of cool toys to be had out there.   [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, but what works better than a pair of high-lift jacks to stabalize a car on its roof?

I love the gas-powered sawzall.
I remember a demonstration on my EMT class's VRT day that involved 1 instructor cutting one side A, B, C posts, and the other side C post with a gas sawzall before 2 instructors with the Hurst (already set up) had cut their side "A" post. I've seen it used several times when we've had "Hurst issues" with the same effect. Fast extrication tool, perfect but for the little issue of fumes....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 25 2005, 12:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 25 2005, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what works better than a pair of high-lift jacks to stabalize a car on its roof?

I love the gas-powered sawzall.
I remember a demonstration on my EMT class's VRT day that involved 1 instructor cutting one side A, B, C posts, and the other side C post with a gas sawzall before 2 instructors with the Hurst (already set up) had cut their side "A" post. I've seen it used several times when we've had "Hurst issues" with the same effect. Fast extrication tool, perfect but for the little issue of fumes....

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Never seen a gas powered recip saw. Maybe a K12 or K80 type saw. We have electric and battery sawzalls.

You take the SawZall and cut all the posts, remove the roof; axe a space between the door and the post, pry it open w/ portapower; use the air chisel to remove the door from it's hinges, cut the floor post w/ the sawzall, and jack the vehicle up at that cut to roll the dash, adding cribbing as necessary.

Completely eliminates the need for hydraulic generated or electric extication tools. Although, they are easier, and take less time. Besides, this is how they would have extricated people before the invention of the HURST Tool. Only they would not have had the SawZall, just a metal cutting saw. i.e. K12


----------



## rescuecpt (May 25, 2005)

We still have our sawzall and some other fun toys, but the Hurst is really cool.

A fire department 2 towns over (East Northport) won a JOLT (Jaws of Life Tournament) that was Island-wide... they got a brand new tool ($20k and up), a huge trophy, $10,000 cash, and their pic in the paper.  Pretty cool tourney to watch too.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

Had a bad crash on the interstate a few years back, a man stood off to the side watching us use our vintage HURST Tool set, one of the first made actually.. He said the set was in amazing condition for being so old. He offered to buy it, we refused, he asked if we'd trade. For what? He said that he would "be in touch".

A few weeks later during an ambulance washing, a man pulled up in a Hummer w/ a HURST Tool logo on the doors. He took our vintage set, and gave us two brand new, factory sealed sets of HURST tools, electric powered, no generator, and 75' of hose w/ electric reels.    The guy was an executive for the company. We had a newer set of tools on a generator, but the old set worked better, so we used it on the tough cases. I still miss the old stuff, but we never would have been able to buy two full sets (2 cutters,  2 spreaders, 1 combo, 1 O Cutter & 4 rams) on our budget.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

Awsome!


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

TTLWHKR - what's with the new Avatar?


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 25 2005, 03:02 PM
> * TTLWHKR - what's with the new Avatar? *


 It's a dancing pill.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 25 2005, 04:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 25 2005, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 25 2005, 03:02 PM
> * TTLWHKR - what's with the new Avatar? *


It's a dancing pill. [/b][/quote]
 I thought it was going "oh, no"


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo.... 1100


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 25 2005, 01:12 PM
> * Whoo-Hoo.... 1100 *


 And for the first time in a very long time, I am no longer the leading poster here.

Oh well, I'm still the first one to reach 1000!


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+May 25 2005, 07:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ May 25 2005, 07:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 25 2005, 01:12 PM
> * Whoo-Hoo.... 1100 *


And for the first time in a very long time, I am no longer the leading poster here.

Oh well, I'm still the first one to reach 1000! [/b][/quote]
 I'm #2 for posting.... Erika is #1 (for a little while, anyway :lol: )


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 25 2005, 03:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 25 2005, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was going "oh, no" [/b][/quote]
 It's afraid to be swallowed.


----------



## ECC (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 25 2005, 12:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 25 2005, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what works better than a pair of high-lift jacks to stabalize a car on its roof?

I love the gas-powered sawzall.
I remember a demonstration on my EMT class's VRT day that involved 1 instructor cutting one side A, B, C posts, and the other side C post with a gas sawzall before 2 instructors with the Hurst (already set up) had cut their side "A" post. I've seen it used several times when we've had "Hurst issues" with the same effect. Fast extrication tool, perfect but for the little issue of fumes....

Jon [/b][/quote]
 A set of Szczerba-nators (4X4 cut on a 45 degree angle and cargo straps used to apply tension like a lean to) or Air Shores. Learned those tricks @ Structural Collapse Rescue School with VATF2...just a little advanced application of the original concept   . And much more stable than a high lift jack.

Never saw a gas powered sawzall either...I gots 2 corded ones off the pump panels, and a battery powered one   ...that one is not as good as the corded ones. 

I dont think that your 2 instructors were applying full effort. I can almost keep up with the sawzall operators in my company....Sawzall is better for cuting the windshield while the Hurst is cutting the posts.

PS: our hydraulic tools are pre plumbed too off a Diesel pump...super fast!


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

No, they were trying hard. They got caught in the door's plasitc trim and couldn't get the cutters free for a minute.

Jon


----------



## MoonachieFirstAid&Rescue (Aug 27, 2010)

if only you were original. Stealing from Maddox.xmission.com isn't cool.


----------



## reaper (Aug 27, 2010)

Dude, this thread is over 5 years old. Why are you bringing it back up?


----------



## Scout (Aug 27, 2010)

reaper said:


> Dude, this thread is over 5 years old. Why are you bringing it back up?




Dude search for it, asked and answered...:blush:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 27, 2010)

Bump.


----------

